# pipe expansion loop



## محب الحرمين (18 يناير 2011)

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/pvc-pipes-expanion-loops-d_805.html


http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/steel-pipe-expansion-loop-d_1069.html


http://www.spiraxsarco.com/resource...m-distribution/pipe-expansion-and-support.asp


----------



## mohamed mech (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا جميل


----------



## محب الحرمين (18 يناير 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/file/4eP9FBXW/exploop.html


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (8 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع


----------



## Badran Mohammed (4 مايو 2011)

بورك في مجهودك اخي محب الحرمين
مع التقدير


----------



## nofal (4 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ali_haya (5 مايو 2011)

thank you


----------

